# Saint-Saens Clarinet Sonata



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

I think Saint-Saens is right on the verge of becoming my new favorite composer. A day or so ago I heard the Alegretto from his Clarinet Sonata and have fallen in love with it. It literally made me cry. Anyways, I'm trying to find pieces similar to that opening movement. The features I love so much are soft touch, ESPECIALLY the lyricism, and I also really like wind sonatas. I love that it has just such a romantic feel to it too. Anyways, again I'm talking specifically about the Allegretto. Any suggestions? (And I'm not a fan of impressionism, or 20th century music.) Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Bevo said:


> I think Saint-Saens is right on the verge of becoming my new favorite composer. A day or so ago I heard the Alegretto from his Clarinet Sonata and have fallen in love with it ...





> I'm not a fan of impressionism, or *20th century music* ...


1921 is, I think, 20th century.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2016)

Bevo said:


> I think Saint-Saens is right on the verge of becoming my new favorite composer. A day or so ago I heard the Alegretto from his Clarinet Sonata and have fallen in love with it. It literally made me cry. Anyways, I'm trying to find pieces similar to that opening movement. The features I love so much are soft touch, ESPECIALLY the lyricism, and I also really like wind sonatas. I love that it has just such a romantic feel to it too. Anyways, again I'm talking specifically about the Allegretto. Any suggestions? (And I'm not a fan of impressionism, or 20th century music.) Thanks in advance.


Have you heard the clarinet sonatas of Brahms?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

You might like Poulenc's Sonata for Clarinet and Piano. Even though it was written in the 20th century, it's fairly tonal and not very dissonant. The style is neoclassical.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> You might like Poulenc's Sonata for Clarinet and Piano. Even though it was written in the 20th century, it's fairly tonal and not very dissonant. The style is neoclassical.


One of the wittiest composers who ever lived. The very model of "urbane".


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jerome said:


> Have you heard the clarinet sonatas of Brahms?


Good tip, outstanding piece indeed.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh great!
More works I am not familiar with other than the Brahms, but now feel I must listen to
I can't keep up with all this


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Bevo said:


> I think Saint-Saens is right on the verge of becoming my new favorite composer. A day or so ago I heard the Alegretto from his Clarinet Sonata and have fallen in love with it. It literally made me cry. Anyways, I'm trying to find pieces similar to that opening movement. The features I love so much are soft touch, ESPECIALLY the lyricism, and I also really like wind sonatas. I love that it has just such a romantic feel to it too. Anyways, again I'm talking specifically about the Allegretto. Any suggestions? (And I'm not a fan of impressionism, or 20th century music.) Thanks in advance.


His symphony #3 (organ symphony) is one of the best classical music pieces ever written.


----------



## madclarinetist (Nov 29, 2016)

I have been working on the Saint-Saens Clarinet Sonata and I love it. Last year I played "Grand Duo Concertant" by Weber and personally it is one of my top favorites. It is a clarinet and piano duet. Also 10/10 on the Brahms Clarinet Sonata, also one of my tops.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I once read a critic/music historian writing about Mozart's love of the clarinet exclaim that it was no wonder; the sound of the instrument is as warm, sweet, and decadent as Viennese chocolate.

Mozart wasn't alone in composing some of his finest works for the clarinet. Copland, Weber & Webern, Brahms, Berstein, Gershwin, Poulenc, Debussy, Beethoven, Max Reger, Ravel, Finzi, Saint-Saens, Mendelssohn, Nielson, Louis Spohr, Franz Krommer, and many others (jazz!) composed some of their finest work for the clarinet.










Right now I'm listening to a delicious disc (on Spotify) of French clarinet music: Saint-Saens, Poulenc, Raval, Debussy, Pierne, etc... I seriously must add this disc to my "wish list".


----------

